# Picking Up 27rsds On Friday



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

My family and I are picking up our 27RSDS on Friday morning and then we are going to break it in for the next 9 days.

Any last minute tips or suggestions on items we may need but will forget? Also, what type of wheel chocks and leveling blocks are the best to use? I assume the wheel chocks that fit in between the tires and expand out to lock would be preferred. Do most people use 2x6's for leveling or how good do those leveling kits work? Also, do most of you have levels installed on your TTs and if so is there a recommended one?

Thanks for all of your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

The biggest tip I can recommend for you is to air the trailer out as much as possible as soon as you get it. You probably have seen other forum posts about the eye watering stink of new trailers. We had 24hrs from pick-up till our first trip and I had ever window open the AC going, and I put two oscillating fans in the trailer. By the time we left the smell was under control.

Another tip if you are in a cooler climate at all is to run the furnace before you go out. This will burn off any of the oils that are on the metals within the furnace prior to getting to your camping spot so you don't have the burning oil smell while your camping in the trailer.

Other than that enjoy your trailer and happy camping


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

good luck! the Lynx-style (Leggo block) levelers work great, and so do the "between the wheel" style chocks. Yes, you can make all of this stuff out of wood, but wood is heavy. I prefer to use plastic, and allocate the weight savings to additional cooler capacity


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the 27RSDS...I hope you have as much fun with yours as we have with ours!!!!

I ues the Lynx Levelers to level the trailer, I like the fact that they hook together. And they are much easier to store that wood. Look at getting some Maxx Aire vent covers (or another brand), they cover the vents on top of the trailer allowing you to keep the vents open and not allow any water to come in, I have one on each vent and all the vents stay open all the time (until I turn on the A/C).

Good luck and maybe we will bump into each other at a rally!!!

Gary


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats on a great rig. Lynx levelers here as well, but $3 wheel chocks. Don't forget to sanitize the fresh h2o tank and lines.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback.

First, print the PDI Checklist and take it with you. Tell your dealer you want a thorough PDI. Take DW or a friend with you to help with the inspection. Ask them to fill all the tanks so you can check them.

Make sure you do the set-up steps a few times, slide-outs, awning, propane tank cover on/off, etc.

For leveling, we use 2x6's and they work fine. Get the Maxx Air vent covers on all 3 vents, it's worth the investment.

Get the WD hitch instructions from the manufacturer's web site and re-do the installation steps to make sure it is correct, you won't regret it.

Good Luck on Friday! Enjoy!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Veek,

Wow, the big day is almost here! Congrats








As far as levels go, I have just about every style made, but the one we use the most is a 24" contractors type level.

Have a great PDI on Friday and a terrific first time out. Make sure to fill us all in at your first opportunity









Dawn


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations! Let us know how you like it. We are thinking about the 27 RSDS as well. My husband is s worried that it will not seem as spacious as our 28BHS because the sofa and the dinette both do not slide out. I just want the privacy of the bedroom and the extra queen for my growing children.

Happy Camping!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Most excellent choice on floor plans!!!
Lynx levelers, Wheel STOP by camco(wheel lock), if you can I'd get vent covers while you 
are at the dealer.(It will help air it out on the way home) Not to mention just the 
fact of having them is great! Wish I did!!!









Everyone has pretty much covered it!

Congratulations!!!
MaeJae


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Be sure they put the sand pads (round discs) on your stabilizers, and remember that the stabilizers are just that.......STABILIZERS, not jacks. Have the dealer throw in a set of chock-n-locks to go between the tandem wheels. That will help with set-up, etc. The blocks work well (and are washable) to level side-to-side under the tandem wheels. Your front jack will level you front-to-back. 
I just went in a brand-new coach that hadn't been aired out but one day, yesterday. It had the a/c running and the windows open as well as the vents, overnight. STILL burned my eyes and nose, as well as the dealer rep's. 
Oh, while you're at it?? Get an electric jack (see if you can squeeze that out of the dealer, at least the labor). Cranking in this heat or subfreezing temps is no fun!!
Be sure to print off the PDI sheet, like Doug said, and MAKE THEM take their time showing you EVERYTHING about your TT, even if you have to have them repeat things, so that you're comfortable with it, as the manual is not alot of help in a push-come-to-shove situation.
Double-check the slide seals, to make sure they have no defects, and, like I said before, don't let them rush you through it! You're making a big investment.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

While it is hard to do sometimes when something goes wrong, just remember you're camping and NOT at work. You can fix the problems when you get home...enjoy the time away from the real world.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> While it is hard to do sometimes when something goes wrong, just remember you're camping and NOT at work. You can fix the problems when you get home...enjoy the time away from the real world.


You said it!!







That's why I bought mine to start with.








Darlene


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for all of your suggestions.

I have already printed off two different PDI's.

The mods that are being made prior to delivery are power tongue jack, vent covers, thermostatically controlled Fantastic fan, third support arm for awning, tee w/15' gas line at the LP tanks for hooking up my Weber Q 100 grill, gutter extensions, 6 volt batteries, and battery disconnect. I'll have to wait until I get home to modify my tank enclosure with deck covers but other than that I'm feeling pretty good about the mods I've ordered. It's all due to the wonderful feedback on this awesome forum and I thank all of you for your input.

I requested that as soon as my vent covers were installed that they open my vents to help air it out prior to delivery.

I'll post as soon as possible after delivery but it may be a few days before I have internet access. I don't think I'll be finding it at the Michigan State Parks. Thanks again.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

If you have one, you might want to bring your Camcorder.
It is a bit overwhelming if you've never owned a TT.
(even if you have, every TT is a little different)
When you get home everything will kinda meld together.









Good luck!








MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good luck on the PDI Veek, and have a great maiden voyage!









We will look forward to hearing of your adventures!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Congrats on the 27RSDS
Have a good PDI and a great trip
As for tire chocks I use the Deluxe Balance chock
As for the leveling blocks I use the lyxns blocks and they have diagrams inside on how to use them
And any stick on levels will work I put one centered behind the tanks and the other one on the right front corner less walking to see it

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> If you have one, you might want to bring your Camcorder.
> It is a bit overwhelming if you've never owned a TT.
> (even if you have, every TT is a little different)
> When you get home everything will kinda meld together.
> ...


That is great advice from MaeJae. Also consider not bringing the kids. They tend to get bored quickly and will only divert your attention away from the PDI.


----------

